
CLI tool to get corona data in the terminal - hekul
https://www.combatnerd.com/news/building-cli-tool-get-corona-data-terminal/
======
iso947
This does not look healthy

------
mr_woozy
Numbers for my country (Iceland) are incorrect.

------
tandav
Luke Smith video?

~~~
goobdin
I was literally just about to say the same thing. This is almost exactly a rip
off of it

------
zoph
curl [https://corona-stats.online/](https://corona-stats.online/)

------
johnsm246
I'm going to try that

